# A/c delete for 2.0 mk3



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

I need some guidance on eleminating my a/c for my mk3 jetta 2.0. i was told to replace the 2.0 w/p pulley and put the vr6 w/p pulley on and get the belt from napa that is for the 2.0 without a/c.. is that correct??? and i need to know what the belt number is for the p/s since ill be eliminating the w/p and p/s running on the same belt... PLEASE HELP ASAP call or pm me... 860-777-8484...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

It's all over. Search.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*A/C*

i cant seem to find a definite result or solution.. just seems like all suggestions... i would like to know exact belt sizes and the correct way to make this happen. thanks.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Search harder. I found this in about 2 seconds:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3773441-A-C-delete-in-my-2.0

Part numbers and all are in that thread.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*pulley*

the vr6 pulley doesnt line up with the rest of the pulleys.. so idk any help here?


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*pulley*

the vr6 pulley doesnt line up with the rest of the pulleys.. so idk any help here?


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

20jetta98 said:


> the vr6 pulley doesnt line up with the rest of the pulleys.. so idk any help here?


it should unless it's installed wrong or something. i've done it on two cars and it lined up fine. if it doesn't, i guess you could use some type of spacers or washers. :beer:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry to bump old thread but I just deleted my ac an it was easy . Go to napa or auto zone and by ac bypass kit for a vr6 . The condensers are the same even though they don't list it for a 2.0 . Believe me is works just fine . $46.00 and you use your belts you have now no changing belts or spacing stuff out at all . Hope this helps anybody trying to do this .pm if you have any questions


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

the vr6 pulley will work but *will not* line up 100%, there is a pulley for one specific car, i believe its a 93 golf without ac, this is the pulley i used in my ABA rabbit, you can buy it at the dealership for 50 bucks i think, part number: 028121031K 
as for power steering i dont know what belt youd use as my rabbit has no power sterring but im pretty sure you can find tht info here on vortex


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

If the VR6 pulley is not lining up, then it is either on backwards or some other issue is present. I, and many others, used on our/my setup and works just fine.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

your all wrong
Leave the AC in the car...dont be a tard:laugh:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Salsa GTI said:


> your all wrong
> Leave the AC in the car...dont be a tard:laugh:


This is my personal stance as well. I like my A/C on hot days, and it's not sapping any power when it's switched off.

But if you run into a situation where, say, the compressor locks up, then bypassing it is a budget-friendly fix.


----------

